# Bobcat set



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

So I caught a nice tom a few days ago in what I would call a step down set on a pond bank. I remade it the same and just used gland lure and urine. What do you guys think the chances are a female will come threw?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

MidMoTrapper said:


> So I caught a nice tom a few days ago in what I would call a step down set on a pond bank. I remade it the same and just used gland lure and urine. What do you guys think the chances are a female will come threw?


Congrats MidMo on your catch ,they are the prettiest critters around . Not had much luck with them cause we have evey few , but with coyotes I always set on sign and if one came thru a certain spot I see no reason why another cant as well .Got a picture for us ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Here is a pic


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, real pretty.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on the cat another one may come through I don’t know if they run together year around but when breeding season comes they should be together good luck and thank you for sharing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat ! Congratulations..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beauty ,nice cat

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

